# How to Monitoring My House Remotely Over My HooToo HT-IP207?



## Ihjhewitt (Feb 16, 2012)

I post this thread to ask for a help on a network camera I purchased on newegg recently. I contacted the seller by mail and they indeed reverted back to me in a timely manner even it didn’t finally resolve my issue.

I installed this HT-IP207 the first minute I had it on my hand. It worked quite good, (I mean, within the LAN, I can quickly locate its IP address and further access to the video on my PC via IE browser), and after that, it operated for approx. 3 days without any problem. 

Then the other day, I realized I should have this unit run a DDNS thing, since I virtually work elsewhere and I have to monitor my house remotely using a different computer and, of course, different IP address also (So it should be a WAN). I tried to setup the DDNS based on the instruction of HooToo HT-IP207 and the seller’s advise via email. After some configures, it indeed showed “DDNS setup successfully” on the web interface, but when I texted the link (something like b8867.gipcam.com:250) indicated on HooToo web interface into my IE browser (I used a different computer in my workplace), I couldn’t open anything.

I think this shouldn’t have anything to do with the HT-IP207, I guess I should also have my ROUTER set up and build up the connection before I can get any video on my working PC; I’m currently using a D-Link router in my office, does anyone know how to set up in my router in terms of port, connection, etc…

Thanks
:flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

couple of options.

Enable Remote Desktop on a home pc.
Port forward in the router port 3389 to that pcs static assigned ip address
Connect remotely using Remote Desktop and your wan ip to view the camera(s)

or

figure out what ports the camera needs forwarded.
Port forward those ports in the router to the camera's static assign ip address
use the camera software or browser to accces the camera(s) via your wan ip

Once you have either of those working, and assuming your wan ip is dhcp based, THEN engage dyndns.


----------

